

How To Ruin Your Own Book Promotion - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/06/29/how-to-ruin-your-own-book-promotion/

======
wccrawford
Okay, yes, people can download the music easily without buying the book... Do
you really think those people would buy the book to get the music? Do you
really think they couldn't find a torrent with it instead?

No, that is a nice, legal bonus for people who buy the book. That's all.

------
bradleyland
That's a hole, to be sure, but I'm not sure it "ruins" his book promotion. If
you follow the "piracy is promotion" line of thinking, it could actually
_improve_ his book promotion.

